# Club Meetings



## Bribie G (14/8/12)

Just flying a kite here. The time approacheth when Bribie G butterfly-like morphs into Taree G or whatever my username will be and wondering about HUB (and HAG) activities. 

When and where does HUB meet, many members? Is Schooey still around, haven't seen much of him on the Forum?

Couple of hours drive down from the Centrelink Coast so probably stay in digs in Hunter Street like I did last year, good spot and stock up at Mark's and drive home next day. Sounds like a plan. 


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (15/8/12)

Bribie G said:


> Just flying a kite here. The time approacheth when Bribie G butterfly-like morphs into Taree G or whatever my username will be and wondering about HUB (and HAG) activities.
> 
> When and where does HUB meet, many members? Is Schooey still around, haven't seen much of him on the Forum?
> 
> ...


Hey Bribie...soon to be Taree...

We hold monthly meetings every 3rd Friday of the month at Hamilton North Bowls club. Due to the State comp this month, being on the same day and all, it's "technically" happening at Potters Brewery over in the Valley.
Not 100% on number of members, seems like we might have around 30, but it's on the rarest of occasions they'll all be seen at the same place at the same time. 

Schooey has been a bit of a phantom of late. Tied up with work and family commitments...honestly can't remember last time I saw the bloke, which is a damn shame.

At the moment we're also holding a bi-monthly Style Session, where a BJCP Category is selected and we discuss the beers, try a few commercial examples, and some members will bring in "on they've prepared earlier". The next of which is in September for Amber Hybrid lagers....Viennas, Munichs and the like...


We've also got our hands up for a stand once again at the Bitter & Twisted festival in Maitland in early November.

If you can make it for a monthly meeting, you're more than welcome. And Bitter & Twisted, and the occasional BBQ/Beer Dinner/Case Swap we may have down the track.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bribie G (27/8/12)

Thanks Mike 

sorry your reply got "buried", I'll be ensconced in the Greater Taree area end of October if Allah spares me, and will check out the club at the November meeting for sure. 

Cheers

Mike meself


----------



## Josh (27/8/12)

Hey Bribie, did you call my mobile the other day? Had a missed call from QLD. When I called back, the person on the other end of the line said they were from Bribie, but didn't know who I was.


----------



## Bribie G (28/8/12)

Wasn't me Josh. Does that mean there's another brewer on the Island?


----------



## dougsbrew (28/8/12)

was on the island today and looking for that rsl youve talked about in a previous post, settled for creaming soda in is it woomaree..


----------



## Bribie G (28/8/12)

Bongaree. You were nearly at the RSL, it's on the calm side at the extreme South end of the Island. They have gone to Fat Yak now which is still fairly radical for the Island population. 
Dread to think what they drink at Taree, but would be very happy to find any Reschs Draught. Sneer away but I reckon RD is a hidden gem.


----------



## barls (28/8/12)

you probably would have better luck finding fat yak up there mate, its been a while since ive been in a pub up there.


----------



## Muggus (17/1/13)

Heads up to all that the first meeting of the year is tommorrow night, Friday 18th January.
We'll be in the backroom at Hamilton North Bowls club (on Boreas Road) kicking off 6-6:30pm.
All welcome!


----------



## Judanero (14/2/13)

Is the club meeting tomorrow night? Keen to drop in and check it out


----------



## Muggus (14/2/13)

Judanero said:


> Is the club meeting tomorrow night? Keen to drop in and check it out


There will be.
6:30ish at the North Hamilton Bowls club. We'll be in the back room
Won't get there until after 8, but others will be there no doubt

Cheers
Mugs


----------



## Moad (24/2/13)

May be the wrong thread but I'm interested in tagging along and know my brew buddy would be too. Is the next meeting in march at the Bowlo? Are we allowed to bring some samples in for some "analysing"


----------



## brocky_555 (29/3/13)

your more than welcome to join us for a meeting and bring your samples and the boys will give you some feed back


----------



## Muggus (15/4/13)

Hi everyone!
Unmissable meeting this Friday, 19th April!
Shawn Sherlock from Murray's Brewery is coming along to set the 2nd Annual Murray's Beer Challenge - should be interesting to see what he's got in stall.
And if that wasn't enough, it's also Rye Beer tasting month - Brocky will be our host, and no doubt have a few various Rye Beers for us to sink our teeth into. Feel free to bring along you're own Rye Beers to share and get some feedback on!

All welcome!
Hamilton North Bowls Club, Boreas St
Aiming for 6:30pm kickoff

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Muggus (16/5/13)

Just a heads up for tomorrow nights monthly meeting.

6pm at the Hamilton North bowls club.

Get discussing all things with the Beer Challenge (hopefully everyone's got something sorted!). Also might include the Rye beer tasting that didn't happen last month... 

All welcome
Hope to see you there!


----------



## plunderer (18/6/13)

Hey all, is the meeting this friday? Hoping to come along to my first one. At the risk of sounding like a girl (not that there's anything wrong with that), can anyone tell me what time the meetings usually finish. Trying to plan my end of week festivities in advance.


----------



## Judanero (18/6/13)

Yeah mate meeting this Friday,might run a bit later than usual due to tasting of the brew challenge set by Shawn in April. Depends on numbers how late it goes but if you have somewhere to be just leave whenever you need to.. Pretty laid back.


----------



## plunderer (19/6/13)

cheers mate - c u there


----------



## warra48 (3/3/14)

With my rapidly approaching move to Corlette, I'm very much interested in attending any future meetings.

When and where is the next scheduled meeting?


----------



## Weizguy (3/3/14)

21st March
6pm for 6:30 start
Hamilton North Bowling Club

From the calendar at the HUB site

Not sure if many Hunter Brewers look at AHB much these days. 

Les


----------



## warra48 (3/3/14)

Blow me down, I already have an account for the HUB site.
Had forgotten all about it.

I'll be there on the 21st.


----------

